
Ludwig: A type-based declarative deep learning toolbox - Oatseller
https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.07930
======
Oatseller
"Just posted “Ludwig: a type-based declarative deep learning toolbox”, a paper
describing the design of #Ludwig and the motivations behind its architecture:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.07930"](https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.07930")

[https://twitter.com/w4nderlus7/status/1174244681003208704](https://twitter.com/w4nderlus7/status/1174244681003208704)

------
hobofan
Related discussion from the original release of Ludwig:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19141001](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19141001)

